# Lindsay Lohan in neuer US-Reality-Show



## Mandalorianer (7 Juli 2010)

Stand: 28/06/2010


Skandal-Aktrice Lindsay Lohan wird gemeinsam mit ihrer Mutter Dina und ihren drei Geschwistern im Zentrum einer neuen Reality-TV-Show stehen.
Die skandalöse Schauspielerin, die momentan mit einem Alkoholmessgerät ums Handgelenk herumlaufen muss, wird in der namenlosen Show neben ihrer Mutter Dina und ihren drei Geschwistern zu sehen sein. So verrät Dina Lohan: "Wir haben schon mit den Dreharbeiten begonnen. Die Kameras folgen unserem Alltag und wie wir unsere Geschäftsbereiche vermarkten. Ich will so beweisen, dass wir eine gute Familie sind, die sich nicht vor Arbeit scheut und dass wir nicht dieses verrückte Leben führen, das andere immer bei uns sehen wollen. In der Sendung machen auch meine Kinder mit und Lindsay wird in manchen Folgen auch dabei sein, auch wenn sie momentan viel mit Dreharbeiten und ihrer Modekollektion zu tun hat. Wir handeln einen Vertrag mit einem der großen Sender aus."
Fast alle Familienmitglieder des Lohan-Clans sind in der neuen Serie vertreten - nur einer drückt sich: Vater Michael will sich nicht den Kameras präsentieren. 
Es ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal, dass der Lohan-Alltag im US-Fernsehen gezeigt wird. 2008 gab es eine Show unter dem Titel 'Living Lohan', in der es um Ali Lohans Versuche ging, das Showgeschäft unsicher zu machen. Neun Episoden wurden damals ausgestrahlt und Dina behauptete damals, dass eine zweite Staffel nicht realisiert wurde, weil die Forderungen des Produzenten der Mutter zu verlogen gewesen wären. "Sie wollten wirklich, dass wir diese verrückten Sachen durchziehen", beschwerte sie sich und zählte auf: "Mein Sohn sollte seine Freundin betrügen, ich sollte eine Schwangerschaft vortäuschen. Ich meinte nur: 'Nein, nein, nein!' Die hatten Einfälle, die nicht gerade unserer Absicht förderlich waren."


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

Wäre schön, würde ich mir sicher nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Q (7 Juli 2010)

Handgelenk? wo hat sie denn ihre Hand, ich dachte, sie trägts am anderen Ende  Danke für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2010)

Will das jemand sehen?


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Will das jemand sehen?




Logisch, das wird die EinschaltQuoten zum überlaufen bringen

Sie ist die meist Photografierteste Frau der Welt zu Zeit


----------

